# Backwoods Chubby 3400?  Or a Chubby?



## sidpost (May 21, 2017)

I am second guessing myself with a small offset stick burner so I have been looking at the insulated verticals.  The gravity fed models get too expensive too fast to be a viable consideration though, they sure look tempting.

I am undecided on the water pan or not issue but, I keep coming back to the Backwoods Chubby.  It looks like a similar size to the Smokin-It electric smoker I considered too, though I think I want charcoal over electricity since I love my Weber Kettle even though it isn't as fast as my gas grill.

How does the Chubby 3400 compare to the Chubby?  What are the pro's and con's of the cheaper model?

How do Backwoods compare to other vertical smokers?  How do they compare to stick burner offsets for flavor and ease of use?

My use:  Small gatherings, often 1 or 2 people.  Large gatherings will be with different cooking options so, no Lonestar Grill vertical or other similar options are applicable.  I will be doing a lot of chicken with some steak, london broil/briskets, hams and various pork, and fatties or, bacon wrapped vegetables being more occasional items. 

TIA,

Sid


----------



## bbqwillie (May 24, 2017)

There isn't a lot of difference between the two models, other than price and convenience features. They are both very small and are really just upgraded models of the original Patio model. I would hold my breath and save a few more dollars and get the Party model as an entry cooker for the Backwoods brand.

They are VERY good smokers. They take a bit of getting use to but once you figure out what your doing they produce some [email protected] BBQ. They are built solid as a rock and last a long time even if abused. Each one will settle in at "it's temperature" and stay like that for hours.

I've had my little patio since about 2003-2004 (I'm getting old and can't remember dates to well) and it still produces some of the best pork butts you can put in your mouth. That sucker likes to sit at 220 and it will do it all day long. The only thing I've done to it was modify the fire box and add some latches to it to seal it up. Those problems have been addressed in the newer versions of the smoker.

"I will be doing a lot of chicken with some steak, london broil/briskets, hams and various pork, and fatties or, bacon wrapped vegetables being more occasional items. "

Chicken - no problem

Steak - no problem

London Broil - no problem

Brisket - size will be an issue. May have to separate the point from the flat and cook that way.

Hams, various porks, fatties, bacon wrapped veggies - no problem

ETA: I though I might throw this out at you since you plan to use your cooker for small cooks. It's a cooker that is a Backwood Smoker clone of the original patio. . It may or may not be what your looking for and could save you a few bucks if it meets your needs. If you decide to go this route PM me I'll tell you what mods need to be made to the firebox to make this a world class, low buck cooker.


----------



## lizard55033 (May 24, 2017)

I have the Chubby G2 and works great for small gatherings as well as large events.

I had 8 large Boston Butts on mine this past summer for a catering event; then 16 racks of baby back ribs.

Holds temp great


----------



## sidpost (May 24, 2017)

lizard55033 said:


> I have the Chubby G2 and works great for small gatherings as well as large events.
> 
> I had 8 large Boston Butts on mine this past summer for a catering event; then 16 racks of baby back ribs.
> 
> Holds temp great


Wow, that's a lot of meat on what I thought was a pretty small smoker!

How tight were the Boston Butts packed in it (it looks like the rack spacing is a little tight but, you have the deeper racks)?  Where they spread out on both racks?  Some pictures if you have them would be helpful too.


----------



## gr8day (May 25, 2017)

lizard55033 said:


> I have the Chubby G2 and works great for small gatherings as well as large events.
> 
> I had 8 large Boston Butts on mine this past summer for a catering event; then 16 racks of baby back ribs.
> 
> Holds temp great


I wouldn't get anything smaller than the G2, it's a nice little cooker.


----------



## smokin deal bbq (Jun 19, 2017)

As a dealer for Backwoods, I'm happy to answer any questions around models and comparison.  If you're still interested, please, give me a call.

www.smokindealbbq.com

Thanks!


----------

